# 2.2 dci Clutch problems



## pjwally (Jan 31, 2007)

Has anyone else had clutch problems?
mine is an 06 model and has done 6800 miles, never been used in anger, and lost drive. Nissan dealer removed clutch and found the centre hub separated. Nissan GB wont authorise as warranty. Any suggestions please! Anyone had similar Problems please email
[email protected]


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

PJ, was it you that mentioned it on the xtrailuk yahoogroup? If not, several have.


----------



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

flynn said:


> PJ, was it you that mentioned it on the xtrailuk yahoogroup? If not, several have.


Do you have a link for the group? I have searched on Yahoo Groups but nothing on X-Trail comes up.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Enufsaid said:


> Do you have a link for the group? I have searched on Yahoo Groups but nothing on X-Trail comes up.


It's xtrailuk : Nissan X-trail 4x4 Owners UK

I think the thread it was discussed in was 'X-trail reversing weakness when towing'. Someone had a clutch go at 5000 miles damaging the flywheel and Nissan paid half if I remember. Someone also posted a link to a review site where several people complained of the clutch going early.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

*flywheel probs*

wasnt that the early diesels tho?

nope - i am talkin bottox - i am thinking of the early diesel rav4's - they suffered from flywheel failure.


----------



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

flynn said:


> It's xtrailuk : Nissan X-trail 4x4 Owners UK


Thanks, have now bookmarked it.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> nope - i am talkin bottox - i am thinking of the early diesel rav4's - they suffered from flywheel failure.


Sounds nasty. Was it down to the clutch or a problem with the starter ring? Funny, they seem to be finding new things to fail, never used to hear of peeps needing new flywheels.


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

See also http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/147639-have-i-been-struck-dreaded-intercool.html#post1241206 -- mine's lasted lots longer -> 38k. But for a car used the same as previous cars (80-100k) , not been used for towing, and probably of heavier design this does seem premature.

Also £950 quote to repair. High?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

ere yar - Clutch @ £280. Here is yo noo flywheel - £350


----------

